# Restoration of 69 GTO



## TomGoat (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum. My wife has a 1969 GTO that we would like to do a full restoration on this fall. (2008) (Frame-off and engine pulled and painted.) I live in Central Pennsylvania. Does anyone know of anyone in Central or Northeastern Pa. that knows Goats and can do a really good job on GTO's???? I'd like to show it at AACA National Shows when finished. I have restored a 1954 Ford Mainline that has taken all the National Trophies and 3 Grand National 3rds. I would like to see the same happen with the GTO. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello and welcome to GTOforum,


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, I live as far west as you can go but welcome to the forum!!
Linda


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

Tomgoat,
There is a place in Lebanon, Pa. that has turned out some really nice Goats. The name of the place is Triangle Classic Cars and restoration. There website is Triangle Classic Cars - Home. Last year they had a 66 GTO restomod they took around Central Pa. that I saw winning awards all the time. I have never delt with this place but I would check them out now if my car was not finished. A guy that is looking to join my club (SVGTO Tigers) just sent me pictures of his 69 Judge that he had done there and it looks real sharp. 
I hope this helps and good luck

Andy Kear
SVGTO Tigers 
Treasurer
Home Susquehanna Valley GTO Tigers


----------

